# Name The Movie - Animation



## hullo8d (Jan 10, 2011)

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by the legend, greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved, which were :
In order to keep the game flowing, it helps if two people have the confirmed correct answer.  Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.  The answer should be PM'ed to the last person to post a film, *not necessarily* the person who updated the scores.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is *Animation*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category. It can be anything from 2D animation to 3D. Movies from any era are eligible.


There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur. 
This round will run from today (Jan 9) through February 8.

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years. 


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations
Christmas




© A fair whack of this message copyright Szyslak.

This should be an easy enough round! I'll get the ball rolling with one of my favourite films :


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 10, 2011)

who framed roger rabbit!

btw... i love dr katz


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 10, 2011)

Dr. Katz has always been one of my favorite cult cartoons.

*Scores:*

*MFDC12: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## toguro_max (Jan 10, 2011)

South Park: Bigger, Badder and Uncut?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 10, 2011)

South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 10, 2011)

its not south park


----------



## thaddius (Jan 10, 2011)

The Drawn Together Movie: The Movie. That's that girl from make-a-point land or something...

I'm jumping the gun but here's my screenshot:
*image moved down*


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 10, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> The Drawn Together Movie: The Movie. That's that girl from make-a-point land or something...



You got it! i was actually just about to post another ss haha

*Scores:*

MFDC12: 1
*thaddius*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie


----------



## thaddius (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet deal!

Just so it's less confusing I moved my ss down here:


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 10, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Sweet deal!
> 
> Just so it's less confusing I moved my ss down here:



GODDAMN I Was gonna post that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fritz The Cat!

And if not that (though I remember teh jewish dogs scene quite well and it most likely is) then it might be the 9 lives of fritz the cat. But it's probly the first.

Okay, here's a challenge.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 11, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Fritz The Cat!


Correct. No one watched that second one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

MFDC12: 1
thaddius: 1
*personuser*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 11, 2011)

I won't reveal how I easily discerned the answer to personuser's picture even though the film is 20 years older than I am, but for the future: It may be best to make it a rule that you must take the screenshot yourself. Otherwise cheating will be abound.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 11, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Fantastic Planet. I only know because I saw it mentioned elsewhere two days ago. But you can call BS if you want, whatever.
*Edit*: Ah yes, as TehSkull says, make sure it's Tineye proof at least.

Here:


Spoiler


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 11, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, thas' the flick.

And it probly would be a good idea to take our own shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

MFDC12: 1
thaddius: 1
personuser: 1
*Twiffles: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet


----------



## thaddius (Jan 11, 2011)

This is an absolutely wild guess but I'm going to say: 5 Centimetres Per Second.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 11, 2011)

Why yes, the "famous" digital clock from 5 Centimeters Per Second.

Scores:
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
*thaddius*: 2



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second


----------



## thaddius (Jan 11, 2011)

Whoa. No joke, that was a totally wild guess.

Here's my next one:


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 11, 2011)

@Twiffles

Many people would have never guessed 5 centimeters per second from just that picture.

@thaddius

Waking Life


----------



## thaddius (Jan 11, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Many people would have never guessed 5 centimeters per second from just that picture.
> I've never even seen the movie. I just recognized the art style.
> QUOTE(hullo8d @ Jan 11 2011, 03:28 PM) @thaddius
> 
> Waking Life


Indeed it is!

Scores:
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
thaddius: 2
*hullo8d: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 12, 2011)

Persepolis


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah


Scores:
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
thaddius: 2
hullo8d: 1
*ball2012003: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 12, 2011)

Up next


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 12, 2011)

castle in the sky


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep

Scores:
thaddius: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
hullo8d: 1
ball2012003: 1
*dinofan01: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 12, 2011)

Should be easy


----------



## Aogu (Jan 12, 2011)

Aladdin


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2011)

Disney's "Aladdin"


Dammit. I knew I shouldn't have taken the time to type "Disney's"


----------



## Aogu (Jan 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Disney's "Aladdin"
> 
> 
> Dammit. I knew I shouldn't have taken the time to type "Disney's"



Hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ninja'd.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 13, 2011)

Aogu said:
			
		

> Aladdin


correct.

haha sorry vulpes!

Scores:
thaddius: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
hullo8d: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
*Aogu: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin


----------



## Aogu (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's my film, It's a recent release...





Good luck. (Full title of film please, to avoid any confusion.)


----------



## thaddius (Jan 13, 2011)

More anime?
*grumble grumble*


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 13, 2011)

Samurai Gay?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

What? You guys thought that we could have an animation NTM here _without_ a ton of anime titles?
Have you guys ever looked around our BMTM section?
So deal with it. (without the snide little jokes)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What? You guys thought that we could have an animation NTM here _without_ a ton of anime titles?
> Have you guys ever looked around our BMTM section?
> So deal with it. (without the snide little jokes)


It's not that people have a problem with the posting of anime, it's just that there could be a little more variety. Japan isn't the end all be all of animation.


----------



## slave2you (Jan 13, 2011)

Eden of the East Movie 1: King of Eden

lol


----------



## Aogu (Jan 13, 2011)

slave2you said:
			
		

> Eden of the East Movie 1: King of Eden
> 
> lol




I apologize if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty certain I'm not. Shlong... That's you.
You cheating dick bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told you the answer... and then you did it after I went to bed... I can see the times! Account created at 02:48, first and only post 02:49.
Now what do we do....


----------



## slave2you (Jan 13, 2011)

Aogu said:
			
		

> slave2you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I am a new person.

Why the fuck man? I saw this and wanted to play. I love Eden.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 13, 2011)

Yea yea yea w/e ;p

jsut post new pic! xD


----------



## Aogu (Jan 13, 2011)

slave2you said:
			
		

> What? I am a new person.
> 
> Why the fuck man? I saw this and wanted to play. I love Eden.



Hmmm, Sorry. It would take quite bit of time to explain. Apparently I am wrong. I thought (for various reasons) that you were another forum member who I told the answer too and the timings were very suspicious... Oh well I'll believe you. Your answer is correct of course.



Scores:
thaddius: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
hullo8d: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
*slave2you: 1 *



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden


----------



## thaddius (Jan 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> It's not that people have a problem with the posting of anime, it's just that there could be a little more variety. Japan isn't the end all be all of animation.


Correct. I don't hate anime, I just have the ability to appreciate other animated films.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

In any case, new guy:
It's now your turn to post a movie.
Once you do, please send the answer to Aogu (he will confirm a correct answer if you're not present)


----------



## Waflix (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know this movie myself, I only know I had to download this movie for my mother :')

I don't know if anyone here knows this movie (I only know the title), but succes!


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 13, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> I don't know this movie myself, I only know I had to download this movie for my mother :')
> 
> I don't know if anyone here knows this movie (I only know the title), but succes!



its not your turn :\ plus thats not animated, haha


----------



## slave2you (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

Tangled? 
(I've not seen the film yet)


----------



## slave2you (Jan 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Tangled?
> (I've not seen the film yet)



Correct! And it is a good movie, even if it is a child's movie.

Scores:
thaddius: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
hullo8d: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled



Your move, Vulpes.

Btw, forgot to PM the answer. You are too quick, Vulpes!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

If I'm not quick I get ninja'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *muttergrumble* 
And I'm hoping to see Tangled soon. It looks like a good movie. 


Anyway, lets see who knows this one!


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 13, 2011)

That one is really hard, but i am thinking, a robot riding a horse? What for?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> That one is really hard, but i am thinking, a robot riding a horse? What for?


for the lulz.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 13, 2011)

Wizards


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

that's the one. 


Scores:
thaddius: 2
*hullo8d: 2*
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 14, 2011)

Howard the Duck?


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's another screen shot if somebody still wants to guess






It's a pretty obscure film, but it was the only one I had on my HD. I'll post a different film in about an hour.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Is that animation or just people in masks?


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 14, 2011)

The film switches between both, but most of the animation is NSFW.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 15, 2011)

One of my favorite childhood films.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 15, 2011)

Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 15, 2011)

Correct

Scores:
*thaddius: 3*
hullo8d: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland


----------



## thaddius (Jan 15, 2011)

This one should be easy enough.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 15, 2011)

The Aristocats.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2011)

The Rescuers


----------



## thaddius (Jan 15, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> The Rescuers


Affirmative!


Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*30084pm: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers


----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2011)

should be an easy one to guess


----------



## anaxs (Jan 15, 2011)

ive watched this movie, just cant come up witht the name...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2011)

An American Tail: Fievel Goes West? 
Somethin like that.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> An American Tale: Fievel goes west.
> Somethin like that.



Ya got it! 

Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
30084pm: 1
*Thug4L1f3: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2011)

One of my fav movies as a kid


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 16, 2011)

I believe this one is "Flight of Dragons"

I always loved that one. Even named a dragon in one of my D&D games "Breagh"


----------



## T-hug (Jan 16, 2011)

That is correct! Didn't think anyone would get it quickly.
Great movie from 1982, it's actually quite dark for a kid's movie and has many messages in it.
Bravo!

Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West



This thread is cool for finding 'new' movies, I've never seen Fantastic Planet but intend to check it out now.  IMDB lists a 2013 remake too.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 16, 2011)

had you not posted it, I probably would have posted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But since you did, I guess I'll have to post this one.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 16, 2011)

You got it! 

(I bet you wish I'd posted an image of Aki)

Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
*TwinRetro: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a tough one






Hint: Also one of the best NES games ever made (IMO)


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 16, 2011)

Little Nemo

Edit: I posted it earlier, but you did use a different scene.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah, so you did. For some reason I didn't see it in the list the first time I checked it. fair enough.




Scores:
thaddius: 3
*hullo8d: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scanner Darkly.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 16, 2011)

As expected the movie went by fast

Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
*Vidboy10: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry Vidboy10, but you 24 hours are up.


Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
*Vidboy10: 0*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly



Here's a cult classic.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 17, 2011)

If I have to guess, is it One Eyed Purple People Eater?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 17, 2011)

Heavy Metal


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Heavy metal.

Edit: Aw Damn.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Heavy Metal



Correct

Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
*Nathan Drake: 1*
Vidboy10: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wait, if I have zero then why am I on the list?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 17, 2011)

The Road to El Dorado (The City of Gold)

Edit: I can't post a pic sadly, so is this gain or lost?


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 17, 2011)

The Road to El Dorado

@Vidboy10

Just for documentation purposes.

Edit:


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 17, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> The Road to El Dorado (The City of Gold)



Correct.

Scores:
thaddius: 3
hullo8d: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
*Canonbeat234: 1*
Vidboy10: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Since CannonBeat can't post a pic. I just make that turn I didn't take.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 17, 2011)

The Secret of NIMH


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Close...


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 17, 2011)

The Secret of NIMH 2?


Edit: My first guess was correct

Proof at 6:04


----------



## thaddius (Jan 17, 2011)

I _love_ The Secret of Nickle Metal Hydride.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

That's the Secret of Nimh. The book was called The Rats of Nimh.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Weird the cap filename was "nimh2.gif"
SON is Correct.

Scores:
thaddius: 3
*hullo8d: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Canonbeat234: 1
Vidboy10: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 17, 2011)

Mind Game! Speaking of, did this ever get released yet in the U.S.?


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup that's Mind Game. Regarding the US release, it never came.

Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
*Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1*
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Aogu (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it Pegasus fantasy?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 19, 2011)

No sir.


----------



## Aogu (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps now would be a good time for a hint, or other submission or something?
I don't know the procedure, but it has been 3 days now!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2011)

Yu yu hakusho the movie?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry it isn't.

Well I'll give a hint, it is an adaptation of one of favorite mangas so if you poke around my posts you can find it. Of course you have to give the correct name of the *movie*, bold text = hint #2.


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it Guyver: Out of Control?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep, you win toguro_max!

Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0
*togura_max: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 22, 2011)

Yey for me!
Ok, since it's my turn, i could use one of the tons of anime i have with me, but no, i'll try something different, but easy.
Here we go.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nightmare before Christmas



Edit:
and why does vidboy and cannonbeat have 0 points? how did that happen?


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 23, 2011)

We have a winner! (ok, that was easy...)
Congrats (again) dinofan01!

Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
dinofan01: *2*
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0
toguro_max: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas





			
				dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Nightmare before Christmas
> 
> Edit:
> and why does vidboy and cannonbeat have 0 points? how did that happen?



It's for "tracking" purposes (or so thay say).


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 23, 2011)

should be easy


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 23, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> should be easy


The Aristocats.

Edit: Forgot the "The".


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 23, 2011)

Correct!... I knew it would be easy

Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
MFDC12: 1
personuser: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
*Chaz: 1*
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright! Chalk that up to my retarded brain!



This one should be pretty easy as well, I don't feel like searching for the most obscure.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 23, 2011)

alice in wonderland?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 23, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> alice in wonderland?


Nope, but one would think that.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 23, 2011)

Troll in central Park? That had Tons of dancing flowers, and some even had the same designs as AIW.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 23, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Troll in central Park? That had Tons of dancing flowers, and some even had the same designs as AIW.



Correct! Nice one, mate!

Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
MFDC12: 1
*personuser: 2*
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Chaz: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey, almost forgot about this topic, heh.







you probly haven't ever seen this one, but if you know who's style it's in you'll get it right away. And if you DO know who's style it's in and find it out, see it. It's one of the creator's best IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I was going to use GBATEMP pics, but the post said "DYNAMIC PAGES NOT ALLOWED")


----------



## thaddius (Jan 24, 2011)

Coonskin.

Never got around to seeing this Bakshi film, but seeing as how he's the idol of one of my favourite animartors, John K., I think I should get around to watching it someday.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 24, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Coonskin.
> 
> Never got around to seeing this Bakshi film, but seeing as how he's the idol of one of my favourite animartors, John K., I think I should get around to watching it someday.



Yepper. And please see it. It's sum awesome shit.


Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Chaz: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin


----------



## thaddius (Jan 24, 2011)

Might be a toughie.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Jan 24, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


googling 3 gnomes and a pocket watch gets me this


Spoiler










In other news, THAT CAT!


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 24, 2011)

my guess is snow white and the seven dwarves, but i know thats wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pocchama1996, that is one creepy picture.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 24, 2011)

I knew what this was the second I saw the style of the gnomes (big hint there) but for some reason the poster PMed me the answer before I could reply (i think he got mixed up and thought he was answering mine again) so I guess I'll let someone else get it


----------



## thaddius (Jan 24, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> I knew what this was the second I saw the style of the gnomes (big hint there) but for some reason the poster PMed me the answer before I could reply (i think he got mixed up and thought he was answering mine again) so I guess I'll let someone else get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 25, 2011)

Hint time!

MFDC12 guessed at Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, which is incorrect. The three characters in the pic are not dwarfs. As far as they know, they're normal sized. So where did that watch come from?

Also, this film is from the same era as Snow White.

If no one has guessed by tomorrow, I'll post another pic.


----------



## Jax (Jan 25, 2011)

Gulliver's Travels.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 25, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Gulliver's Travels.


Correct. The _first_ feature length animated film ever.

Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Chaz: 1
*Jax: 1*
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels


----------



## Jax (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually, Snow White was made two years earlier.

Okay, my turn:


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 25, 2011)

The three Caballeros


----------



## Jax (Jan 25, 2011)

Correct!

Scores:
hullo8d: 4
thaddius: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Chaz: 1
Jax: 1
*Ritsuki: 1*
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Woohoo ! My turn now.







P.S. : So, I need to send the answer to Jax, right ?


----------



## thaddius (Jan 25, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Although it may not be entirely necessary. I'm _that_ confident.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, you're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
hullo8d: 4
*thaddius: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Chaz: 1
Jax: 1
Ritsuki: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Jax (Jan 25, 2011)

The Hobbit.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 25, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> The Hobbit.


Shmaaa...

Scores:
thaddius: 5
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
*Jax: 2*
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Chaz: 1
Ritsuki: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit


----------



## Jax (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 25, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

>


Anastasia?


----------



## Jax (Jan 25, 2011)

A-yup!


Scores:
thaddius: 5
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
*_Chaz_: 2*
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Ritsuki: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 25, 2011)

nvm


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 27, 2011)

Isn't it weird how the strangest things stick in your memory?
Anyway, sorry this took so long. I forgot all about it.


----------



## Aogu (Jan 27, 2011)

Pom Poko?


EDIT:No, Im fairly sure its not.
EDIT2: That edit was before I saw the post below


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2011)

The Secret of Nimh.

EDIT: Well I'm fairly pretty sure that never happened in Pom Poko, plus it's not the same art style.  Also, I'm fairly sure those things aren't raccoons or tanuki.  Pom Poko was a great movie, though.
_*Say Yes To Studio Ghibli!*_


----------



## thaddius (Jan 28, 2011)

Once Upon A Forest


----------



## thaddius (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to move this along.

It _is_ Once Upon a Forest. Proof

Scores:
*thaddius: 6*
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Ritsuki: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest



Here's my next image:




Good luck.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 29, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> I'm going to move this along.
> 
> It _is_ Once Upon a Forest. Proof
> 
> ...


Not even 24 hours yet...


----------



## thaddius (Jan 29, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Not even 24 hours yet...


No, but I got it right, I had the time to find another screencap and I'm a jerk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If people really have a problem with it I can remove my post until Chaz himself tells me I got it right.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 30, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Here's my next image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hint time, I suppose.

1: This movie is Canadian

2: "Smoked. Meat. Sandwiches."


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

thaddius was right (obviously) and I'm sorry I couldn't confirm this earlier. I approve of his continuation.


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 31, 2011)

man that one is hard... i remember when i was i child i watched it (i think i did)...


----------



## thaddius (Feb 1, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Aw man. I was hoping someone would get this.

It's *The Railway Dragon*.



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)


Next one:


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 1, 2011)

aladdin?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2011)

The Little Mermaid.


----------



## thaddius (Feb 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> The Little Mermaid.


Correct!

Scores:
thaddius: 6
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 1
Ritsuki: 1
*machomuu: 1*
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0

One week left, fellas! Make it count!


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid


----------



## machomuu (Feb 3, 2011)

OK, next up:





EDIT: I didn't want to put up an anime, but this movie is just so terrible I had to.
That, and I didn't feel like thinking up another movie.


----------



## toguro_max (Feb 3, 2011)

Garzey's Wing?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 3, 2011)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Garzey's Wing?


Correct, though I hope you only knew of this movie because you saw Spoony and The Sage's review.  That's one laughable horrible movie.
EDIT: Crap.  The name was in the URL...Oh well, I guess I'll trust Toguro knew truly.  Next time I'm using Photobucket.

Scores:
thaddius: 6
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
*toguro_max: 2*
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing


----------



## toguro_max (Feb 3, 2011)

That's is quite a terrible movie (OVA, in fact) >-p
The kind of "good ideas went wrong" one.

My next movie is a fairly known one, although i tried to pick an snapshot not very recognizable.







If it gets too difficult (like, no one gets the answer in the next 6 hours) i'll post a hint.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 3, 2011)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> That's is quite a terrible movie (OVA, in fact) >-p
> The kind of "good ideas went wrong" one.
> 
> My next movie is a fairly known one, although i tried to pick an snapshot not very recognizable.
> ...


Hercules?


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 3, 2011)

thor?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2011)

Fantasia?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 3, 2011)

Hercules and Xena - The Animated Movie: The Battle for Mount Olympus?


----------



## toguro_max (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, desculpa, gomen! I got some problems here at home and I couldn't access the post before.
TwinRetro got it right! It is a Disney's Fantasia scene! Congrats!

Scores:
thaddius: 6
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
*TwinRetro: 2*
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 2
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing
Fantasia



_[Edit] Typo_


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 5, 2011)

Robin Hood


----------



## neotank19 (Feb 5, 2011)

bedknobs and broomsticks.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 5, 2011)

Neotank19 is correct. It is bedknobs and broomsticks!

Scores:
thaddius: 6
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 2
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 2
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
*neotank19: 1*
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing
Fantasia
Bedknobs and Broomsticks



Go ahead neotank19, and be sure to PM me the answer.


----------



## neotank19 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## thaddius (Feb 5, 2011)

Mary Poppins


----------



## neotank19 (Feb 6, 2011)

That was fast. thaddius is correct.


Scores:
thaddius: 7
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
TwinRetro: 2
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
toguro_max: 2
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
neotank19: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing
Fantasia
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Mary Poppins


----------



## thaddius (Feb 6, 2011)

Sha-zaam:


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Sha-zaam:


CoolWorld?


----------



## thaddius (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> CoolWorld?


M'yup.

Scores:
thaddius: 7
hullo8d: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
toguro_max: 2
TwinRetro: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
neotank19: 1
*Sheaperd121: 1*
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing
Fantasia
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Mary Poppins
Cool World


----------



## Nujui (Feb 7, 2011)

Huh, didn't think I would get it right.
Here's mine.


----------



## junn (Feb 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Huh, didn't think I would get it right.
> Here's mine.


i thought this movie already been posted.


----------



## hullo8d (Feb 7, 2011)

Secret of NIMH 2


----------



## Fluto (Feb 7, 2011)

Secret of NIMH ?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 7, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it was not. Check the list, because hullo8d is right.

*Scores:*
thaddius: 7
*hullo8d: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
toguro_max: 2
TwinRetro: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
neotank19: 1
Sheaperd121: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing
Fantasia
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Mary Poppins
Cool World
Sercert of NIMH 2


----------



## hullo8d (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Fluto (Feb 8, 2011)

is that head lice 0.o ??


----------



## hullo8d (Feb 8, 2011)

Some more screenshots


----------



## thaddius (Feb 8, 2011)

Les maîtres du temps (aka Time Masters)


----------



## hullo8d (Feb 8, 2011)

Correct

*Scores:*
*thaddius: 8*
hullo8d: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
toguro_max: 2
TwinRetro: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
neotank19: 1
Sheaperd121: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing
Fantasia
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Mary Poppins
Cool World
Sercert of NIMH 2
Time Masters (Les maîtres du temps)


----------



## thaddius (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## thaddius (Feb 9, 2011)

I know the game is over, but if anyone wants to guess still this movie _might_ be Italian.


----------



## hullo8d (Feb 9, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> I know the game is over, but if anyone wants to guess still this movie _might_ be Italian



I don't think anybody is gonna be guessing it anytime soon, so the game goes to you.

Well seeing as this round of NTM is over, I'd like to congratulate thaddius on his expansive knowledge of obscure animations; it's is now up to you to get the next game going.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2011)

Nicely done thaddius!

I have absolutely no idea what this movie is. What is it?

*FINAL SCORES:*



*thaddius: 8*

hullo8d: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
dinofan01: 2
personuser: 2
Jax: 2
_Chaz_: 2
toguro_max: 2
TwinRetro: 2
MFDC12: 1
Twiffles: 1
ball2012003: 1
Aogu: 1
slave2you: 1
30084pm: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Arnold Schwarzenegger: 1
Ritsuki: 1
machomuu: 1
neotank19: 1
Sheaperd121: 1
Vidboy10: 0
Canonbeat234: 0




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Drawn Together: The Movie
Fritz the Cat
Fantastic Planet
5 Centimeters Per Second
Waking Life
Persepolis
Castle in the Sky
Aladdin
Eden Of The East -1- King Of Eden
Tangled
Wizards
Marquis (Not Guessed)
Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland
The Rescuers
The Flight of Dragons
An American Tail: Fievel Goes West
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
A Scanner Darkly
Heavy Metal
The Road to El Dorado
The Secret of NIMH
Mind Game
The Guyver: Out of Control
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Aristocats
A Troll in Central Park
Coonskin
Gulliver's Travels
The Three Caballeros
Titan A.E.
The Hobbit
Anastasia
Once Upon A Forest
The Railway Dragon (Not Guessed)
The Little Mermaid
Garzey's Wing
Fantasia
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Mary Poppins
Cool World
Sercert of NIMH 2
Time Masters (Les maîtres du temps)




Are there any suggestions for the next round?


----------



## thaddius (Feb 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Nicely done thaddius!
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what this movie is. What is it?


Thank you kindly.

The movie was Allegro Non Troppo. An Italian 'parody' of Fantasia.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 13, 2011)

thaddius, you're welcome to start the next round at any time, and you have the final say on the next round's topic.
If you prefer not to post the next round, let me or Dave know and we'll take care of it.

Does anyone have suggestions for the next round?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> thaddius, you're welcome to start the next round at any time, and you have the final say on the next round's topic.
> If you prefer not to post the next round, let me or Dave know and we'll take care of it.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for the next round?


How about action?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 18, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> thaddius, you're welcome to start the next round at any time, and you have the final say on the next round's topic.
> If you prefer not to post the next round, let me or Dave know and we'll take care of it.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for the next round?



Musicals?
Dramas?
Maybe even Romance?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 18, 2011)

I still want a damn girls-in-bathing-suits game!

(otherwise known as beach/ocean theme)

(otherwise otherwise known as one I could actually win)


----------



## Logan 5 (Feb 21, 2011)

_Who Framed Rodger Rabbit_


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 21, 2011)

*Who Framed your mum*[i


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 21, 2011)

EoF is one floor down.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2011)

Bumpty bumpty bump.


The game has been over for nearly a month, yet no plans have been set for the next round.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 20, 2011)

It's been a long time since the last one of these. I suggest a 'classics' thread. Permission to make one, or does anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 20, 2011)

That's not a bad idea. 
I PM'd Thaddius to see what he wants to do. 
Give it a day or two and if there's no response we'll start a new round.


(so much for scantily clad girl movies...)


----------



## holoflame (Mar 20, 2011)

In the meanwhile, take a guess:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2011)

On to the next round!


----------

